# Delonghi EC820.B causing problems



## Jagga (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey everyone my first post here, I'm new to coffee really. I've never been a coffee drinker in the past and only got into it in the last year while at Uni and them having a starbucks on campus. This year I've saved up and bought my own coffee machine maker with a grinder. I've bought a basic krups grinder and a Delonghi ec 820.b from John Lewis (http://www.johnlewis.com/de%27longhi-espresso-ec820-b-coffee-machine-black-chrome/p231245550)

The problem I'm having now is the coffee filter/basket. The machine comes with 2, 1 for 2 cups and 1 for 1 cup. The 1 cup filter (the most used) seems to be blocked. When I put it in the machine it doesn't drip anything and you can just hear it buzzing around and of course when I remove the porta from the machine it bursts out with water etc. I'm not sure whether this is a bad machine that causes them to block or maybe it's not powerful enough to blast through those filters but I've read a few reviews and people say these machines choke. It's only been 2-3 weeks since I've had the machine and I could always go and return it to save up for a better one in the future perhaps.

At the moment I've put the coffee filter into a cup of vinegar (2 part water) hoping that it fixes it. I did try get a pin to clean it but it hasn't done the job. I maintain the filters/the steam nozzles every day, take them out, wash them - dry them with a cloth and then leave them to dry further.

Any advice ? Should I be going to return the machine and buy a different machine?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

Dare I say it "Should have gone to....Gaggia Classic". The favoured entry machine here & for good reason.

Loads of support & help available. For the moment try to find some Puly or Cafiza cleaner for all interiors. Vinegar is not the best of things to use.


----------



## Jagga (Dec 15, 2013)

I still have the option to do that I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree with Ron I'd ditch it and get a good used classic .


----------



## Jagga (Dec 15, 2013)

Right then, back it goes tomorrow. Gaggia gran - like the metal look of it ^_^


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wise decision


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely go for a Gaggia Classic. You'll also need a decent grinder to go with it.


----------



## Jagga (Dec 15, 2013)

About the grinder, I have this - http://www.johnlewis.com/krups-gvx2-expert-coffee-grinder/p230843325

Pretty decent I guess? Although I have absolutely NO idea.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Probably won't grind fine enough for espresso,

I think the consensus is you want an iberital mc2 as a bear minimum (price wise) for producing espresso grind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would be surprised if that grinder was capable of espresso quality grind.


----------



## Jagga (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn that coffee grinder costs around £100+. Didn't see that one coming.


----------

